# Using Color Screensavers ??



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

I am wondering - if you use a color screensaver - will it show up ? ( in black and white ) ??
I found a great site: http://www.fineartscreensavers.com/index.jsp
I would love to use some of these for screensavers but haven't tried yet.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

They would likely be fine, but the aspect ratio needs to be fixed first (600x800), so you might as well change them to black and white while you are adjusting the picture size. Color images tend to take up more drive space as well.


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

"so you might as well change them to black and white while you are adjusting the picture size"

                  the problem is the screen goes black - when I change it to black and white.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

irabren, you may want to use "greyscale" setting. That may help.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

irabren said:


> problem is the screen goes black - when I change it to black and white.


I used B&W when converting using Pixelmator. I would agree that grayscale should be your next choice if B&W doesn't work.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

After you get it to B&W or grayscale then play with contrast and lighting to get a fairly contrasty black and white image.  Size it to 600 x 800 pixels and save it as a jpg and you're set.  My avatar started life as a color digital painting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

If you have a photpbucket account, you can do some of your phot editing there.  I also use Infranview.  It has all kinds of great features for a free program.


----------

